# What price can I put on a 35 yr old White Ash tree?



## Alderbarn (Oct 22, 2005)

We mistakenly took down a 35 year old White Ash tree and need to reimbursre the customer. How much would one of this age cost? Please reply with any suggestions. Thanks Brenda


----------



## Sheshovel (Oct 24, 2005)

$2000.00 to 3000.00 or more where's your insurance company?,they should be handling this type of thing


----------



## jimmyq (Oct 24, 2005)

hire a consulting arborist and get a proper evaluation and report, your insurance should cover the costs.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 26, 2005)

Put yourself in the homeowner's position: If some contractor had done some damage to your property, would you take HIS word for how much he owes you? Any value that YOU put on it is going to be viewed with suspicion. Better to get someone else to give the homeowner an estimate in writing.

Actually, if I were the homeowner, I'd be hiring another arborist to give the estimate, and the fee for the estimate would be part of the damages.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 26, 2005)

Appraisal can rely on species, condition and location (trunk formula method), or the work and time needed to grow it back from the stump (cost of cure). Anyone out there know how well ashes resprout?


----------



## Newfie (Oct 27, 2005)

treeseer said:


> Anyone out there know how well ashes resprout?



I've seen ash stumps cut in the spring have 1" diameter sprouts a couple of months later. They seem to grow out at a funny angle though before going straight up, so I would imagine they are lacking in long term stability.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 31, 2005)

Offer to replace with several similar trees.

Assuming 1/4 inch of caliper growth per year you have a 9 inch caliper tree. (hence the several thousand figure quoted. You need a crane to install something like that and mortality is problematic. Then you need irrigation since it takes several years for the tree to recover from the move)

So if there is room, offer to replace with 5, 2 inch trees. I don't have a catalog so I'll assume that that stock costs $400 ea at wholesale. You could install them yourself for $2000.


----------

